
Show HN: Simple HTML pitch decks for your startup - marcomassaro
http://getapitchdeck.com/
======
braveheart1723
The top navigation menu is horrible, it's transparent and the grey text gets
lost in the underlying graphics. It's distractive and feels broken.

<http://imgur.com/hMxRewr>

~~~
seferphier
yea. i agree.

------
craze3
Cool product! I've actually been working on a similar project for my website
<http://www.Pitchenvy.com> . It's a gallery of startup pitch decks (the best
ones that are public).

It's really important to have a pitch deck that attracts the attention of your
audience and concisely delivers all your points. I'm glad that more founders
are focusing on this. However, the pitch deck _should not_ be your main
concern in regards to your pitch. Don't forget that 50% of the pitch is the
presentation itself. You need to build rapport & engage the audience. The best
pitches are the ones where the audience feels like they are a part of a
genuinely interesting conversation...without needing to speak a word! I know
that alot of founders are not great public speakers, but with the right amount
of practice anyone can deliver the perfect pitch.

------
kiwidrew
Where's the print stylesheet?

Many times a plain PDF printed out on a stack of dead trees is still the best
way to pitch. Unfortunately it's a PITA to build good-looking PDF decks in
standard presentation tools... would be awesome to just edit some HTML and
generate the PDF from that.

~~~
marcomassaro
Just replied to your email but for everyone else:

This was a side project and we really just focusing on the web side of things
-- this is great to host on your own URL and send to investors/interested
parties/share with people/add to your angel.co profile, etc.

We never really considered the print aspect but could be something to add in
the future if people like the product enough.

------
roskilli
What's to stop people visiting the demo page and copying the markup,
stylesheets and JS?

I guess $10 is less valuable than your time of 1hr writing the equivalent but
I'm also sure you'd have to invest time to customize the deck anyhow to make
it original and there is tons of open source HTML slide deck alternatives
already to start from, like Bespoke
<http://markdalgleish.com/projects/bespoke.js/>

------
awaechter
Have you considered creating a platform such as <http://gust.com/en/> with
your design features and the possibility to share links for start-ups? Its
free for start-ups (and they can share url links with their contacts) but once
you have enough pitches, investors pay to browse through the platform and
identify/contact projects relevant to their investments strategies.

------
prakster
Was this the inspiration for your app? <http://piccsy.com/investors/>

~~~
kumarharsh
Wow... this piccsy website is utterly fabulous...

------
michaelmartin
I love the progress bar along the top (Forces you to keep it short, and stops
everyone wondering when it ends).

But when you're on the last slide, the bar isn't fully colored. I know it's a
tiny thing, but it's strangely annoying seeing a progress bar you can't fill!

Nice work though.

------
pc86
This[0] happens on Chrome, Windows 7. I really like the idea but the CSS seems
a little janky, maybe it's limited to Win+Chrome.

[0] <http://i.imgur.com/dHLNlCb.png>

------
loceng
I think there was a Wedding-related startup who released their similar
pitchdeck awhile ago. Anyone remember what it was?

~~~
patio11
You're thinking of DressRush (now renamed to Tailored). Their initial pitch
website has succumbed to link rot. You can see the deck here:
<http://www.slideshare.net/razinmustafiz/dressrush-pitch-deck>

------
corylehey
I like it. Better than a prezi or a ppt.

------
xSwag
Nice idea! I'd love to see a follow-up post on how well it did and what you
did to promote such a product.

------
marban
if you really need a html deck, just roll your own with
<http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/>

------
t0
Do you have any examples of actual products?

~~~
marcomassaro
We have a startup who used it and raised funding with it. I would have to get
permission to share their pitch deck first.

~~~
ThinkADRIAN
Is this <http://evr.st/investors> an example??? The layout looks very
similar...

------
citizenkeys
The best pitch deck is simply telling the investor you didn't make a pitch
deck because you were busy making a real product.

~~~
saumil07
Um. No. That works for GitHub, Facebook and Pinterest (and God knows I'd kill
to be in their shoes) but for the rest of us this advice doesn't quite work
out.

Any investor will also want to understand the overall market, trends, pain
points, customer case studies if any, competitors, product roadmap, etc. Don't
want to do this type of work on your pitch _and_ don't have the kind of
explosive growth the companies above had? Good luck.

------
buildnship
A simple question: Why?

"necessity is the mother of invention " -Plato.

Why use this as appose to traditional powerpoint?

~~~
marcomassaro
Traditional powerpoint has become bulky and outplayed (especially if you are
emailing a large powerpoint attachment).

Its 2013...there is no need to be using powerpoint especially when you can put
this deck on its own URL and share it much faster than an attachment.

~~~
coolsunglasses
I'm a programmer and prefer using HTML5 based presentation libraries, but for
the average user creating a powerpoint and emailing it is simpler and easier
than this sort of thing.

